# becks lake



## sonicfisherman (Apr 8, 2009)

hi everyone im new to pensacola just moved here from albany,ga and im looking for different places to bass fish. i saw a website about becks lake wondering if anyone knows anything about it or any other places to point me. i have a boat and dont worry i have read some posts on here and im a responsible person and always leave properties cleaner than i found them. thanks for any info looking forward to catching some florida bass.


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

I hear about people catching bass up Escambia River near Becks lake. I don't fish freshwater, so I don't know firsthand. I also hear a fair amount about people going up Yellow River.


----------

